# My son went to China...



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

DS21 was invited to accompany a friend's family to SW China over Thanksgiving. He had to miss some time at college, and we really had to encourage him to give it serious consideration. The family event was a wedding, and he also didn't want to "intrude on a special family time."

About 6 weeks out from departure he decides, Yes, I will go. Passport in hand, no visa yet, no letter of invitation yet, no plane ticket yet...

He went, had a great time, and brought me back this:

Gold Dragons on red (flash makes it look pink): (dragons 3")









Black Floral: (the floral medallions are 6" across)









I think it is silk (not having any experience with silk...) It is 30" wide, 5 yards each. It is very heavy, and I believe his host mom said it is the type of fabric used for traditional garments...so silk? She helped DS with the purchase, and bargained the shopkeeper down to 25 yen each from 80 yen...per yard, I think. It helps very much to have connections!

So, what would you do with this? I think a robe would be neat with the red. A dress perhaps with the black floral? Links to sites with patterns appreciated, too.

How would you store and prep it for use? I have it opened up and rolled up. There is a faint odor, perhaps of silk, perhaps of an insecticide or preservative. 

Thank you for your input!


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

i dont know what to do with it... but it sure is pretty!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Beautiful stuff, no matter what it's made of. What a sweetie you raised!

The fire test is the standard for determining silk - here's a link to a test, but you can websearch others: Fabric Fire Test: Silk | eHow.co.uk

Like you idea of a robe with the red/pink. Made a few of the Folkwear Chinese Jackets, the black would be perfect! They can be quite short if you like, and you can omit the contrast facing and just line it. Folkwear Pattern #114 (saw some link to free Folkwear patterns when I was looking for this)

Let it have a good airing, moth balls may be the source of the scent - moths are quick to find silks. How you handle it depends on what it's made of, but the rule of wash/clean it first the way you will do your garment is a good one. Brocades can be super tricky to wet wash, maybe you could cut a small slice off (could go to make a bag/clutch/eyeglass case) and test it out.

Let us know how it goes, OK?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Gorgeous, wow! Have fun with whatever you decide to create out of it!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

They are both beautiful!!
What a sweet son. 

What do you plan to make with it??


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I like the jacket link, and found this one:

Folkwear Pattern #122

and this one: 

Folkwear Pattern #139

It won't be a project before Christmas...

So much fun to imagine!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

The Cheongsam is a fabulous (and ageless) classic, you might want to do a muslin first - the fit is quite demanding. I used to wear purchased Cheongsam tops, it's fun to have those fancy fastenings.

Hadn't seen the Vietnamese Ao Dai pattern before, that's a beauty that looks more versatile for wear. Seen women wear it with slim slacks, just beautiful. The Cheongsam kind of limits movement.

Really love the Folkwear patterns, you're going to have such fun!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

They are both beautiful. I think I would do lounge stuff (pj's, robe) with the red, but with the black, I would do a beautiful formal jacket, to wear with a black dress or slacks. The black is really lovely.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would take the fabric to a high end fabric shop and ask them about it. They will know (and be happy to sell you) the correct thread to use with it, how to wash it, etc.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I love the idea of using the black for a jacket. Is there enough to make a matching skirt or even a sleeveless shell to wear under it with a pair of nice black velvet pants - for when you're lounging around the house waiting for the butler to call you to dinner, you know.  I like the red for a dress. It's really beautiful fabric and probably is silk.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

So what would you think of this jacket for the silk?

A Little Somethin' Jacket - A Little Something Jacket - CNT2501


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes! The pattern specs jacquard fabric, so you shouldn't have any problems that way. The sleeves will show your stuff really nicely too - one thing I couldn't figure out was if the collar was a stand up or fold over, like a shawl collar.

Nice one, I think I'll take a shot at this myself, thanks for post ing it!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I like that jacket pattern, with the long sleeves. It would look great in the black fabric.


----------

